# Roman Sulphur baths..still in use today!



## losttom (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a day off today....so headed off to the roman sulphur baths, i had tried to get here before and got horribly lost and gave up! (they only have a small rough track leading to them)
Anyway, the site is 1st century BC and it is rumoured that Julius Caesar cured a skin complaint in these very baths when he was Governor of southern Spain in 60-63 BC.
The romans built an arched bathing complex of which 4 chambers still exist. you can see evidence that the site was much larger from drainage channels etc.
The baths are fed by springs which originate in the huge limestone ridge of the Sierra Utrera.

Anyway...on with the photos of 'Los Banos La Hedionda'

One of the 2 ways in







Inside the baths





As you can see, the people from the local village still like to have a dip.....it does smell of rotten eggs though!!












The stream is green with Sulphur






Also nearby is this originally Roman built aquaduct, the roman building is still visible although it was rebuilt by the Moors during their occupation of Spain. (and i think some more recent repairs as well)











The site is badly maintained and neglected, and there is talk of a luxury spa hotel being built here, but the graffiti around clearly warns against this!


----------



## spawney (Aug 22, 2008)

That last pic looks almost phallic


----------



## losttom (Aug 22, 2008)

HEHE...didnt notice that


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting place 

not sure about swimming in a rotten egg smelling place though 


i too had a chortle at the last piccy


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 23, 2008)

Fantastic! Love anything to do with the Ancient Romans.  I really like the look of the structure inside the chambers. And I won't even MENTION the last pic...being a lady and all.


----------



## losttom (Aug 23, 2008)

I just think its amazing that this has been here for 2000 yrs...and is still used!
It will be such a shame if the plans for the spa hotel go ahead....2 thousand years of history sold to the highest bidder!!
My fault for the positioning of the camera on the last photo.. hehe....i didnt realise until it was pointed out!!
I will put on the other photos of the deserted village around (hopefully tomorrow) and i think i have the photos of the worst bath ever in a house...its not nice!


----------



## losttom (Aug 23, 2008)

As promised....photo of very old house near the baths






...and that bathroom........

And yes...they are turds on the floor!!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 23, 2008)

Deary me. 

And I thought I left bad tide marks in the bath!

The Roman brickwork and engineering is great. I can't believe it is still standing never mind being used. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 23, 2008)

Great man. The Romans are one of my favourite subjects. This is incredible that it still is so intact.

I a curious though, what effect does Sulphur have? I know of some old sulphur mines and they are very acidic and cause things to rot, is it really safe to bath in?


----------



## losttom (Aug 23, 2008)

Its supposed to be very good for the skin....lots of locals were rubbing the mud from the banks of the stream all over themselves then washing it off in the streams!!
Did smell nasty though so i didnt endulge


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 23, 2008)

Just noticed - in the second last pic of the baths (the one above the concrete wi**y) - is that a ca**bis plant growing there??


----------



## losttom (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope its not 
I woulnt know, but it didnt smell like what your thinking of and if you sm*ked it .....its fed by a stream full of sulphur...cant be nice!
Think its a normal bush...we have weird plants in the campo here!


----------



## Wile-E (Aug 26, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Just noticed - in the second last pic of the baths (the one above the concrete wi**y) - is that a ca**bis plant growing there??



Nah, the leaves are a too broad and not elongated enough....


----------



## King Al (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff losttom, It nice to see something different from time to time. Not sure I'd get in there though, maybe just the feet


----------

